# Using pringles potato chips container as a round mold.



## SunRiseArts (Jun 10, 2017)

I have one that I want to use for a CP project, but I see the inside is lined with what looks foil?  And the bottom of the can is metal?  

Would that not react badly to the lye in the batter?

I thought I would not need to line it ....  :think:


----------



## Saponificarian (Jun 10, 2017)

Hello. I have used it and I didn't line it. I had to cut it after the soap has set to get it out though.

Edit: Sorry, just checked my notes. I HP'ed the soap so not too sure about using it for CP.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 10, 2017)

I haven't used a Pringles can for a mold myself, but from what I understand you will want to remove the metal bottom. Use the plastic cover on one end (for the bottom). Put plastic wrap around the bottom and up the sides a little, and tape it or secure with a rubber band to avoid any leaking. I think if you just use a bit of freezer paper curled around the inside it would be easier to get out, but as Saponificarian said, you don't have to line it. The inside of the can is coated even though it looks like foil.


----------



## Nao (Jun 10, 2017)

I actually made two Pringles can soaps just a couple of days ago and it went surprisingly well. Dibbles cover pretty much everything, the only things I can think of to add is, if you line the mould it will get easier to get the soap out and you will also be abel to reuse the can. Also put it in the freezer an hour or so before you want to unmould it and it will be much easier to get the soap out.


----------



## Relle (Jun 10, 2017)

Here's some links -
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=21151
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=26377
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=10762

If you scroll to the bottom of the page, past quick reply, you will see similar threads, that is always at the bottom of a post.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jun 10, 2017)

Relle said:


> Here's some links -
> http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=21151
> http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=26377
> http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=10762
> ...


 

ooppps thanks.  I usually do a search, not sure why I did not this time.


----------



## JuliaB (Sep 21, 2017)

I've just made six batches of various CP soaps in Pringles cans (each batch filled two cans, about an inch from the top). 

I lined them with freezer paper, rolled up then expanded to fit on the inside (waxy side to touch soap batter, if anyone doesn't know). I also traced the bottom on freezer paper, then cut it out and pushed it down to the bottom to cover the aluminum-coated bottom.

24 hours later, I cut off the bottoms off the cans with a knife, as close to the end as possible. That helped a lot in getting the loaves out. And they all did slide/shake out nicely with the freezer paper.

All the loaves came out nice and smooth, no problems.

I did try cutting the bottom off before filling, then making that the top and using the lid as the bottom, on the original can lip (with the lid lined with a freezer paper circle). It was okay I guess, but did leak some and just seemed to me not as sturdy and trustworthy as the solid can bottom.

So, my cans are one-use only. (I cut each loaf into 8 round soaps).

One thing I noticed, all of the soaps were made with either lard or vegetable shortening (along with coconut oil, and either olive or sunflower oil, plus various essential oils and assorted other things like pumpkin puree, apple juice, lemon rind, and clay). Anyway, two of the six batches cracked on top. I was able to just push them back down, then just sliced off a little of the ends after they were unmolded, so it was no biggie. I just thought it was interesting that the common denominator I found was that those two batches were made with the vegetable shortening rather than the lard. (The vegetable shortening does have all kinds of different stuff in it).


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Sep 21, 2017)

Cool. FYI, the bottoms of Pringles cans are not aluminum so you don't need to cover them.


----------



## JuliaB (Sep 21, 2017)

The lids aren't aluminum but I didn't want to mess with the plastic possibly getting melty in direct contact with the hot soap batter.

It's probably okay without it, though. Anyway, the lids leaked around the edges and just felt flimsier than I liked so I quit using them.


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 21, 2017)

I'd want both ends open (in other words, I'd remove the metal bottom) to make unmolding easier.


----------



## 0115d8cf (Sep 22, 2017)

+1 for lining and leaving the ends on. I've never used the big cans, but I've used the short stacks or whatever they're called.


----------



## artemis (Sep 22, 2017)

I don't remember where I learned this trick, but I use it everytime I use a Pringles can for soaping. 1) I cut off the metal bottom. 2) lay a plastic baggie over the lid and put it back on the can (so that the bag acts as a sort of gasket between the can and lid). I stand it up in a container just in case, but I have never had any leaks. I do like to line it with freezer paper, it just makes it easier to unmold. If my explanation was too confusing, I can post a couple of pictures.


----------

